# Canon U.S.A. Announces Connect Station CS100: The Centerpiece That Unites Your Canon Imaging Devices



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 5, 2015)

```
<p><i>New CS100 Provides Convenient Ways to Store, View, Share and Manage your Photos and Videos on One Device</i></p>
<p><b>MELVILLE, N.Y., January 5, 2015</b> – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, announced today the new Canon Connect Station CS100<sup>i</sup>, a photo and video storage device that has the capability to connect to multiple compatible imaging devices allowing users to easily store, view and share images and videos. First shown as a prototype at the 2010 Canon Expo in New York, the Canon Connect Station CS100 device provides up to 1TB of storage<sup>ii</sup> exclusively for photos and videos allowing users to free up space on media cards quickly, without the use of a computer. Featuring NFC<sup>™</sup> (Near Field Communication) capabilities and Wi-Fi<sup>®</sup> technology, users can simply tap the NFC icon on their compatible<sup>iii</sup> Canon digital camera or camcorder to automatically import new images and videos wirelessly to the CS100 making them ready to view and share on a connected HDTV.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>“Canon designed the Connect Station CS100 device to help consumers quickly and easily view, share and store their most valuable images and videos using Wi-Fi and NFC technologies,” said Yuichi Ishizuka, president and COO, Canon U.S.A., Inc. “Today’s imaging culture is passionate about photography and videography and our goal at Canon is to make it as easy as possible for everyone to protect and share all their precious memories.”</p>
<p>Once movies or photos are stored on the Connect Station CS100 device, users can view them in crystal clear Full HD via HDMI<sup>™</sup> connection to a compatible HDTV. With the Canon Connect Station CS100’s wireless remote control, users can easily navigate through the device’s stored images and video files while viewing them on a large screen. The user-friendly menus appear on the screen when interacting with your Connect Station CS100 device and will allow sorting and managing image and video files by albums, date taken or by device. Freeing the user from having to use a computer to manage their images, the Connect Station CS100 device also features SD and CF memory card slots and a USB connection for importing images from compatible devices that may not feature wireless capabilities or when wireless connectivity may not be available.<sup>iv</sup></p>
<p>Sure to be a hit at parties, the Connect Station CS100 device also wirelessly connects to select PIXMA and SELPHY printers<sup>v</sup> in the home to quickly print those favorite images, helping to make memories that will last for years to come.</p>
<p>The new Connect Station CS100 device will also allow users to view, upload, and download images from compatible smartphones, tablets or PCs using a web browser. Users can also send or receive images with other Connect Station CS100 units in different locations using the CANON IMAGE GATEWAY.<sup>vi</sup> The CANON IMAGE GATEWAY also allows users to share their images and videos to their favorite social networking sites.</p>
<p>File formats<sup>v</sup> supported include JPEG, RAW(CR2<sup>vii</sup>), MP4, MOV and AVCHD. Backup and restore functions are possible using the USB connection and an external hard drive (sold separately).</p>
<p>Attendees at the 2015 Consumer Electronics Show in Las Vegas, January 6th-9th will have the opportunity to see the Canon Connect CS100 device in action when they visit the Canon booth (#13304 in the Central Hall). The Connect Station CS100 device will be the centerpiece that pulls together and displays the input to output capabilities of Canon EOS, PowerShot, VIXIA and PIXMA products in the Home and Play Zone of the Canon booth. Demonstrations of the Connect Station CS100 device will occur in booth and there will be Canon product representatives on-site to answer questions regarding the Connect Station CS100 device, as well as the full line of Canon consumer digital imaging products.</p>
<div><b>Pricing and Availability

</b>The Canon Connect Station CS100 is scheduled to be available in April 2015 for an estimated retail price of $299.99. For more information, and full list of product specifications, visit<a class="bold_text underlink" href="http://www.usa.canon.com/connectstation" target="_self">http://www.usa.canon.com/connectstation</a>.</div>
<div><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></div>
```


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Announces Connect Station CS100: The Centerpiece That Unites Your Canon Imaging Dev*

A 1080p video player for 300 dollars, Canon is partying it up like it's 2008. I could see this device being reasonable if it had an output for UHD(8.3MP), but HD(2.1MP) is being phased out. Hopefully a firmware update can fix this.


----------



## Maiaibing (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Announces Connect Station CS100: The Centerpiece That Unites Your Canon Imaging Dev*



Canon Rumors said:


> <p><i>New CS100 Provides Convenient Ways to Store, View, Share and Manage your Photos and Videos on One Device</i></p>
> <p><b>



Easy to be critical after the fact but it does seem that someone at the Canon lab had a serious bout of cool aid before making this. Maybe the same guy who gave us the Print Button? :

(Would have liked to end this post with a "Press "Like" if you have also owned a camera with a print button" but alas CR does not have this function...) ;D
___

Edit: The link at Canon's Home Page to the CS100 does not work.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Announces Connect Station CS100: The Centerpiece That Unites Your Canon Imaging Dev*



crazyrunner33 said:


> A 1080p video player for 300 dollars, Canon is partying it up like it's 2008. I could see this device being reasonable if it had an output for UHD(8.3MP), but HD(2.1MP) is being phased out. Hopefully a firmware update can fix this.



I see this as another Canon device created for the consumer that doesn't know any better. If it takes off great, but it didn't cost much to make while having a high profit margin.

If this was made for the prosumer/pro market, it would have more features but probably cost three times more. The wireless file transfer devices for DSLRs is a prime example.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Announces Connect Station CS100: The Centerpiece That Unites Your Canon Imaging Dev*

WD My Passport Wireless is more useful than this new Canon product.


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Announces Connect Station CS100: The Centerpiece That Unites Your Canon Imaging Dev*

utterly ridiculous. Another proprietary black box. And still not even a single Canon DSLR with NFC. And only the lowest end FF camera with WiFi. 

How impressively innovative, Canon! ;D


----------



## sulla (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Announces Connect Station CS100: The Centerpiece That Unites Your Canon Imaging Dev*

Oh god, the guy who invented the print button! The only butten I never pressed on my 5D, not even once, not even to try it once...

What I honestly don't understand is, that this guy found a friend in the firmware-department, who shares his love for the print-button so much, that this other guy just could not imagine a reason to make the print-button reprogrammable. I mean, come on, who might need a mirror-lockup button?? Or just anything else but a direct-print-out-of-camera-to-a-canon-pixma-printer-without-the-slightest-image-processing?

Those 2 guys teamed together, wow, I bet they must be undercover Nikon agents.


----------



## risc32 (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Announces Connect Station CS100: The Centerpiece That Unites Your Canon Imaging Dev*

damn. that's lame.


----------



## Zv (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Announces Connect Station CS100: The Centerpiece That Unites Your Canon Imaging Dev*

I was looking for the print button the other day on my 6D! We had a Christmas party at our house and I wanted to quickly print of some pics as the party progressed and cut out the hassle of uploading images to my laptop first. I thought "hey! The must have got rid of that button after all!, oh well I'll use the wifi .... Nooooope!" 

Turns out my cheap wifi Canon Pixma / Pixus whatever printer isn't wifi enough! What the frick? Maybe I'm too dumb to figure it out but it doesn't have an LCD screen and it doesn't have an option to "choose a network" it just connected to my router somehow when I first set it up (instructions all in Japanese don't judge me!). I can connect the 6D to my router but that's no use. Puzzled. 

So, after much frustration I ended up just taking the memory card out of the camera and putting it in the laptop every time I wanted to print. I'm sure there's an easier way ..... 

So, until they make this simple process easier via wifi I say bring back the print button.


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Announces Connect Station CS100: The Centerpiece That Unites Your Canon Imaging Dev*

No comment! :


----------



## instaimage (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Announces Connect Station CS100: The Centerpiece That Unites Your Canon Imaging Dev*

Interesting, the negativity...

I can already see a use for this in my workflow... can't wait to see it hit the streets and see if it will work for me!


----------



## bartoloman (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Announces Connect Station CS100: The Centerpiece That Unites Your Canon Imaging Dev*

I hope this is not the level of innovation we have to expect from Canon in 2015. When I see what Canon brings out as 5 new??? powershot cameras and now this connection station, I fear for the worst. Hopefully I'm wrong. :'( :'(


----------



## Maiaibing (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Announces Connect Station CS100: The Centerpiece That Unites Your Canon Imaging Dev*



instaimage said:


> I can already see a use for this in my workflow... can't wait to see it hit the streets and see if it will work for me!



Can see its ready for pre-order. Please post a review once you have tried it out!


----------



## dstppy (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Announces Connect Station CS100: The Centerpiece That Unites Your Canon Imaging Dev*

Ok, it's not just me.

Honestly, I'd prefer an adobe "stream from lightroom" set top box more . . .


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Announces Connect Station CS100: The Centerpiece That Unites Your Canon Imaging Dev*

I doubt that I have ever printed a photo without processing it first..... not for me!


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Announces Connect Station CS100: The Centerpiece That Unites Your Canon Imaging Dev*


----------



## dcm (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Announces Connect Station CS100: The Centerpiece That Unites Your Canon Imaging Dev*

It really seems targeted at the consumer crowd (it is CES after all) that shoots JPGs with PowerShots/Rebels, prints OOC images, has a phone and or tablet for online stuff, and doesn't use a computer much. The new PowerShot cameras seem to support it with NFC, so it eliminates any need for a computer for the point and shoot crowd. I know lots of people including my wife, daughter, parents, relatives, etc. that fit into this use case model these days. They would like the appliance approach it offers and would not find 1 TB limiting. 

I doubt there would be as much interest from most readers of this forum - it doesn't really fit our workflow (RAW/PP/TBs). I could see using it as a daily sync device for backup while traveling instead of my tablet or laptop with external drive. I would want to understand the networking implementation and security model a bit more before I bought one - not some of Canon's strong points in the past.


----------



## jcarapet (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Announces Connect Station CS100: The Centerpiece That Unites Your Canon Imaging Dev*

I agree that this is a consumer product with benefits for grandma wanting to show her photos from Carlsbad Caverns, but it is not for me. I much prefer my $6 HDMI cord to my laptop. Then again I have a Macbook Pro, so I can't say mine is a cheaper, better option.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Announces Connect Station CS100: The Centerpiece That Unites Your Canon Imaging Dev*

So is this like a giant "Direct Print" button the size of a rock?


----------



## weixing (Jan 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Announces Connect Station CS100: The Centerpiece That Unites Your Canon Imaging Dev*

Hi,
Hmm... it's quite small and might be useful for storage of photo when going for long trip... it'll be better if it's can be power by battery,

Have a nice day.


----------



## dslrdummy (Jan 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Announces Connect Station CS100: The Centerpiece That Unites Your Canon Imaging Dev*

"First shown as a prototype at the 2010 Canon Expo in New York… "
Says it all really.


----------



## bbreitenauer (Jan 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Announces Connect Station CS100: The Centerpiece That Unites Your Canon Imaging Dev*

I own an image tank from JOBO and I am quite satisfied with this gear, although it is only USB 2.0. I don't need a separate box for current conversion, because it is inside the image tank. I don't need a remote control box and no batteries! I can use CF and SD cards (the latter with an adapter). 
It's a pity, that Canon does as it is the last throw. :'(
Why is there no development of that gear with USB 3.0? Is there a development of some special operations like creation of subdierectories? I think, nobody will use the whole 1TB disk as one directory/volume.


----------



## zim (Jan 6, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Announces Connect Station CS100: The Centerpiece That Unites Your Canon Imaging Dev*

_"Sure to be a hit at keys in the middle  parties"_


........ to put the keys on


----------

